# It Is My Distinct Pleasure To Introduce To You...



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

THE *ZILLA KILLA'S*! That is right folks, we took down the king! Who will be next to lie in our wake? Nobody knows...only time will tell. Be afraid, my friends, be VERY afraid!

May I make a motion to all of the other *ZILLA KILLA'S *that we should move forth in quiet. PM's only, if this happens again, maybe a member of this elite strike force makes a single post about a bomb and that is it...then we secretly coordinate our target, launch and complete and utter destruction in stealth. Do not cross the *ZILLA KILLA'S*!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Probably a great idea not to poke a stick at Zilla....be vewwwy vewwy quiet.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

If you are interested in joining this elite task force, just let us know!

1. Foster0724 -Commander 
2. FridayGt -West Coast Weapons Expert
3. thebayratt -Bay Patrol
4. dezyrme -Major of Pain Infliction
5. Vicini -Mailbox desctruction specialist
6. Jeff3C -Captain of Cargo and Catastrophy (3C)
7. BlackandGold508 -Just another Masshole...LOL
8. Tritones -Tri-weapons expert (air, land and sea specialist)
9. ktblunden -Sniper (man, some of his bombs you just don't see coming)
10. piperdown -Pipebomber
11. RGRTim -Ranger General Retaliatior (RGR)
12. socalocmatt -SoCal Sniper
13. primetime76 -The Mouth (good thing he has friends to back up his talk!)
14. Evonnida -Mailbox Shrapnel Specialist 
15. KcJason1 -King Crush (KC)

let us know how we can be of service...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Kipp my brother, you have gone off the deep end LOL!

you're lucky you don't have an address listed.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Kipp my brother, you have gone off the deep end LOL!
> 
> you're lucky you don't have an address listed.


Oh Ray my Beiber loving buddy...I sure do have an addresslisted...it has been provided to Habanolover...the keeper of the bible. But with our army of fools, we can not be beat! as the Rock (the REAL "Rock") says:

*JUST BRING IT!*​


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

This is interesting. I mean, I did get to join in on the bandwagon and smack Ron cigar silly, but we are pretty coincidentally even... Hmmm... to tempt further retribution would be really asking for a whompin. lol. I'll be good, besides, I think Zilla might be in cahoots with Biggie...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

FridayGt said:


> This is interesting. I mean, I did get to join in on the bandwagon and smack Ron cigar silly, but we are pretty coincidentally even... Hmmm... to tempt further retribution would be really asking for a whompin. lol. I'll be good, besides, I think Zilla might be in cahoots with Biggie...


Damn it Jordan! Strength in numbers, Unity and all that jazz...NOBODY scares the *ZILLA KILLA'S*! :fish:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

With Argentina out of the way, I'm ready to take on Guam ...


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Kipp- you are to funny. Let's select another target and whoop some more azz!! PM me with some ideas. I have a few of my own, but I don't want to be selfish with the picks.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kipp absolutely unequivocally count me IN brother. I missed out on the 1 st one & don't want to miss the next one. All my info is available. Let's rock!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Kipp this is seriously epic! I love the idea my man! I'm laughing at the nicknames, absolutely hilarious! With summer coming on, I might be able to be a special task force for certain occasions, depending on my stash.

Excellent job you guys! Totally took down some awesome bombers!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Damn it Jordan! Strength in numbers, Unity and all that jazz...NOBODY scares the *ZILLA KILLA'S*! :fish:


Ouch, I believe you're right. Well, that and Biggie woke up from a nap and called me a pansy. He suggested I send them this picture first to lull them into a false sense of security... lol


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> THE *ZILLA KILLA'S*! That is right folks, we took down the king! Who will be next to lie in our wake? Nobody knows...only time will tell. Be afraid, my friends, be VERY afraid!
> 
> May I make a motion to all of the other *ZILLA KILLA'S *that we should move forth in quiet. PM's only, if this happens again, maybe a member of this elite strike force makes a single post about a bomb and that is it...then we secretly coordinate our target, launch and complete and utter destruction in stealth. Do not cross the *ZILLA KILLA'S*!


You really have no idea about Zilla do you? He has many, MANY cohorts & methinks maybe you are celebrating a hollow victory. MwaaaHaaaHaaaaHaaaaaa!

@Zilla, Just LMK when & who, we sit ready.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You better watch out Kipp:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> You better watch out Kipp:


HeHeHeeeeee, Search the bomb threads for "TJL". :mischief::evil::mischief: I'm getting itchy fingers again & there is a detonate button on my keyboard.:woohoo:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

You know, I am sure that Zilla has his following...and that is outstanding. I have the utmost respect for Zilla and what he accomplshes around these parts, but alas, it is out with the old and in with the new. The Zilla Killa's are here, we are elite, we are organized and we are going to usher in the new era of Tacital Explosive Deliveries (or TED's...if you will). Our recruitment effort is strong, we stand at the ready. For you may fire a shot at any of us, but we wil retaliate with the fury of 18 (currently) Puffers with flat rate boxes.

We will no longer live in fear of blasted mailboxes, my little ponies, biebers, duct tape, or imaginary lizards. Here, we take our stand!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

...and we are already organizing another bombing. Who will be the target? Will it be Ray and his little Pony? Will it be someone who has never received a bomb? Will it be a noob, or a veteran? Could we be crazy enough to double up on Shuckins? Hmmmm, only time will tell my friends....only time will tell.

Zilla Killa's....mount up! LOL


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh for F**ks sake! Ron, we need to talk. PM sent. Damn upstarts know nothing.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Oh for F**ks sake! Ron, we need to talk. PM sent. Damn upstarts know nothing.


Don't you threaten us with a good time Warren! LOL


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I will forever live in fear. My mailbox is new.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Don't you threaten us with a good time Warren! LOL


Kipp- looks like someone else looking for trouble!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Stubby said:


> I will forever live in fear. My mailbox is new.


We can offer you protection Scott...join us. Get on the list for the next bombing of another worthy BOTL! PM me if interested...and I will provide the details.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Oh for F**ks sake! Ron, we need to talk. PM sent. Damn upstarts know nothing.


Don't think that a little water between us makes you exempt my friend!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

A bunch of adrenaline fueled fanatics led by a Sox Fan? This can go only downhill......fast.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Kipp, you know what they say. You go looking for trouble and trouble usually finds you.:nono:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> A bunch of adrenaline fueled fanatics led by a Sox Fan? This can go only downhill......fast.


Well V...the only way to stay safe on this next one is to join forces with us and send out a part of this next strike!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Animal said:


> Kipp, you know what they say. You go looking for trouble and trouble usually finds you.:nono:


Same goes for you Chad....the only way to avoid complete and utter destruction is to join in the fun with the *ZILLA KILLA'S*!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Well V...the only way to stay safe on this next one is to join forces with us and send out a part of this next strike!


I have Geico. :flame:


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

My mailbox is made of .125 steel reinforced with steel rebar. It has stood the test of time. On the other hand I have been known to destroy a mailbox or 2...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

0310 0480 0002 8033 8004


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hahahaha! uh oh. These shenannigans really are getting pretty heavy here lately... lol


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> 0310 0480 0002 8033 8004


*gulp*


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Don't you threaten us with a good time Warren! LOL


LMAO. Hmmm, maybe a bad time is in order?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> LMAO. Hmmm, maybe a bad time is in order?


It depends on how bad...


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Off the deep end is an understatement !!!! I am crying here reading this thread i am laughin so hard ! I am so honored to be part of such an Elite Task Force !!! LOL !!!! But on a serious note, the next "victim" does have it coming !!!!!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

And ELITE we are....Elite and idiots! But Elite Idiots that will not bow down at the feet of Zilla! We proved that with a preemptive strike against the largest force on Puff and scored a crushing blow to the target. Now we move on, the next target will feel the wrath of the Zilla Killa's!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> *gulp*


I wouldn't worry about ol' Bieber Boy.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

foster0724 said:


> I wouldn't worry about ol' Bieber Boy.


Me either, baby bombs only.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> A bunch of adrenaline fueled fanatics led by a Sox Fan? This can go only downhill......fast.


I think I know better.....I have seen the carnage that "Zilla" leaves in his path.....pure carnage.

This is like when the Empire was first attacked by the Rebel Alliance....


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh, boy! I thought I might have to miss out on the next one, but ...

My Guten Calas came!!!! I have something to send!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tritones said:


> Oh, boy! I thought I might have to miss out on the next one, but ...
> 
> My Guten Calas came!!!! I have something to send!


Does this mean that Mr. Mike is IN?!?!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Oh, boy! I thought I might have to miss out on the next one, but ...
> 
> My Guten Calas came!!!! I have something to send!





primetime76 said:


> Does this mean that Mr. Mike is IN?!?!


Sure - I just _love_ spreading the Guten Cala joy! Count me back in.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I disavow any knowledge of this group or the supposed purpose.....:smokin:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

piperdown said:


> Piper is Down with this group and the supposed purpose.....:smokin:


Here - I fixed this for you - looks like you had some trouble with your keyboard.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tritones said:


> Here - I fixed this for you - looks like you had some trouble with your keyboard.


Thanks Mike...maybe we need to bomb the Pied Piper with a new keyboard? His is obviously malfunctioning! LOL


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

This thread is too much!! :r


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

This is one of the funniest threads ever that I just couldn't stop reading. 
Your precision task force bombing has collateral damage. Think about the poor mail man who one day has to deliver 15+ boxes to one house in one day.

O yah one more question, whats the ZILLA KILLA'S theme song


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> This is one of the funniest threads ever that I just couldn't stop reading.
> Your precision task force bombing has collateral damage. Think about the poor mail man who one day has to deliver 15+ boxes to one house in one day.
> 
> O yah one more question, whats the ZILLA KILLA'S theme song


Another One Bites the Dust


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Another One Bites the Dust


Damn it.... now I have Another One Bites the Dust stuck in me head.

da da dun dun dunt..... another one down and another one down, another one bites the dust,


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Damn it.... now I have Another One Bites the Dust stuck in me head.
> 
> da da dun dun dunt..... another one down and another one down, another one bites the dust,


you're welcome!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks like its time to pull out the reserve stash and prepare to launch!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Looks like its time to pull out the reserve stash and prepare to launch!


Here we go...here we go! You don't mess with the ZILLA KILLA'S!!! Up to 13 confirmed TED's....be prepared for complete and utter destruction! :evil:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Tritones said:


> Here - I fixed this for you - looks like you had some trouble with your keyboard.


Shhhhh! We're supposed to be like Rainbow Six...... 

Nothing to see here folks, just keep moving along...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't see any destruction, the Zilla Killas are a giant DUD! 

MUAHAHAHA


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I don't see any destruction, the Zilla Killas are a giant DUD!
> 
> MUAHAHAHA


That's because the destruction was so complete, there's nothing left to see.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I don't see any destruction, the Zilla Killas are a giant DUD!
> 
> MUAHAHAHA


The Zilla Killa's have already hit the commander and Chief of all things cigars, and we hit him HARD! Next up...should be just as good if not MORE impressive! Stay tuned for updates, this one is going to leave one hell of a crater in this giant ball we live on!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I don't see any destruction, the Zilla Killas are a giant DUD!
> 
> MUAHAHAHA


Don't want to get the Prancing Ponies angry......:flame:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Don't want to get the Prancing Ponies angry......:flame:


Let's tell it like it is - _PINK_ Prancing Ponies ...


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

If this Zilla Killa thing is here to stay we should try to get a Icon to go in the little box to under your name for members

And what about an award for those who have received from the ZK, If you have been chosen to receive a TED then you deserve an award, because you must have done something right.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I am working up a logo tonight


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I am working up a logo tonight


Hahaha, freaking awesome! lol

Shall we try to think of a motto/ slogan as well?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> Hahaha, freaking awesome! lol
> 
> Shall we try to think of a motto/ slogan as well?


We ain't skeered o' no bombs ...


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> Hahaha, freaking awesome! lol
> 
> Shall we try to think of a motto/ slogan as well?


How about a creed

We are a force, of dedicated people who pledge to destroy your mail box, make you need more storage, and send you strategically planed packages that will piss of your mail man. The only protection form us is to be one of us. Unless we plan to send you 15+ packages at once any ways.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> How about a creed
> 
> We are a force, of dedicated people who pledge to destroy your mail box, make you need more storage, and send you strategically planed packages that will piss of your mail man. The only protection form us is to be one of us. Unless we plan to send you 15+ packages at once any ways.


:rofl:
:rofl:
:rofl:

HILARIOUS!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

You guys are CRAZY! But I sure am happy to be a part of the crew!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

I vote for something heavier for our theme song !! this thread is fn hilarious !!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This would suit you guys well:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> I vote for something heavier for our theme song !! this thread is fn hilarious !!!


Fight Fire With Fire?






Burn?






The Unforgiven?


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Zilla killas...come on guys Zilla sunk the entire South Pacific before y'all were even born. Ole Zilla could bomb each one of you twice and still have 20k cigars in tow.

I talk smack because I don't have a mailbox...lol!!

Great thread fellas and keep up the good work.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> This would suit you guys well:


Our frst group photo! Where did you find this Ray...awwww, the memories!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Did I stumble across some kind of Cult here or is this just a Militia group of misfits? I like the Misfits types!!!!!*

The term *militia *( /mɪˈlɪʃə/)[1] is commonly used today to refer to a military force composed of ordinary citizens[2] to provide defense, emergency law enforcement, or paramilitary service.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Our frst group photo! Where did you find this Ray...awwww, the memories!


Damn it Kipp, you said the pink didn't make me look fat! lol:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Fight Fire With Fire?
> 
> Burn?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Here ya go Jordan.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Im thinking more like this !!!!!

YouTube - Hatebreed - "Destroy Everything" - official music video


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

12:06 am !!! Zilla Killas Inc. Hard at Work !! Plotting, Scheming !!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm running on a delayed timer...and apparently so are my bombs!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I'm running on a delayed timer...and apparently so are my bombs!


I'm starting to think your best bomb was the avatar you had before the duct tape ... ound:


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

lol . . . *subscribed*


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tritones said:


> I'm starting to think your best bomb was the avatar you had before the duct tape ... ound:


LMAO!

shuckins took it from me 

It shall return! Maybe by month end :lalala:


----------

